# Lazy or sick betta? Please help



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 25 Liters - 6,6 gallons i think
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? 25-27 *°C (77 °F- 80°F)*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No stones, but i think there is aeration in the filter.
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Nope, just betta and maaany invasive, small, round snails

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Tropical Softline Betta
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets. 
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 7 pellets in the morning (usually when i get up- 8:00 am - 9:00 am) and 7 in the evening (9:00 pm) (i used to feed him 5 in morning and 5 in evening but he seemed to loose some weight since i bought him so i guess i was underfeeding him because he isnt bloated now when i feed him 7+7)

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? every 4 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? about 30%
What is the source of your water? from the tap but it sits overnight before changing (with eskalarin, which makes tap water good for fish tank, i think it's called conditioner)
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? I do vacuum the substrate
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Tropical aqua care bacto active ( bacterias for fish tanks), and tropical aqua care eskalarin (idk how to say it in english, but it should be added to tap water- it sort of makes it good for aquarium.).

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? I have never checked them, so i don't know. Plants are growing well.

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? A few weeks ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? His appearence hasn't changed (except losing a bit of weight i guess but as i wrote in higher i guess i was underfeeding him)
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He used to be very active when i bought him, even at night he would swim and hardly ever i saw him resting. He was making nests all the time. He stopped making nests and became lazier. When it's feeding time he energically swims to the feeding ring and sometimes he swims around ofc but most of the times i see him, he's resting in one (mostly) spot - between the heater and plant, almost on the ground. He doesn't react to me approaching the tank as much as he used to when i bought him. The weird thing is that the same was happening with my previous betta who died (he used same tank and i bought this one the day/the next day after previous fish died).
Is your Betta still eating? Yes and he has a good apetite.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? This one doesnt but my previous one was sick/old and died. He had some kind of tumor/cyst. When he died i bought this one. There is a whole thread about the previous one.
How long have you owned your Betta? Since may 2021
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No

Please help me because idk if he's settled himself and knows that there are no dangers to look for and he's lazy or if something is wrong with him. I heard that bettas can be pretty lazy.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I also forgot to mention that the lamp in his tank is on 8:00 - 21:00 so it's on for 13 hours


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear your baby isn't doing well!

Do you have an image you could provide by chance?

I would also recommend getting something to check your parameters, a lot of things can be traced back to that.

Water change wise, it's recommended to do 50% once a week.

And, take this with a grain of salt, I think bacteria only needs to be added when tanks are still cycling. I would recommend researching that though.

Try upping water changes and see if that helps. And if you could post a pic that'd be great, thank you!

Edit: Typos lol


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> I'm sorry to hear your baby isn't doing well!
> 
> Do you have an image you could provide by chance?
> 
> ...


I'll give apicture tomorrow because i'm going to sleep now. On bacteria packaging it says that even after cycling you should add some. Note that he isn't completely still. He swims quite often but not as often as when i bought him and he seems to be resting more than swimming.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> I'm sorry to hear your baby isn't doing well!
> 
> Do you have an image you could provide by chance?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't see anything physically wrong with him. 

As they get older, the longer finned Bettas are more prone to lying around since the weight of their tail starts getting heavier for them. 
And in general as they age they get slower. 

I would still recommend upping water changes if you can, but I think the weight of his tail might just be exhausting him. 

He's a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> I don't see anything physically wrong with him.
> 
> As they get older, the longer finned Bettas are more prone to lying around since the weight of their tail starts getting heavier for them.
> And in general as they age they get slower.
> ...


But he isn't old, i bought him just about 7 months ago


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Alright, my apologies! 

I'm thinking it might just be from the weight of his tail since there seems to be nothing wrong physically. 

But maybe another member has a different idea and hopefully they'll share!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Alright, my apologies!
> 
> I'm thinking it might just be from the weight of his tail since there seems to be nothing wrong physically.
> 
> But maybe another member has a different idea and hopefully they'll share!


I took a better look at him and seems like he has diamond eye. One eye looks more "closed" than the other but i can't catch it on camera. When swimming he like turns downwards and changes the direction often, idk how to describe that i'll try catching it on camera. By the way i was thinking about buying water tests, which are the best?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

And idk if this more closed eye is cloudy or it just seems like that because of how little is "exposed". I can't make a sharp photo of it but it also seems to have a little (1/3 or 1/2 milimeter) bump on it.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

The best of his behaviour i could catch. I was flashing the light so you can see his "poses". This video is about this weird way of swimming, not resting. He was swimming in one place in the video because its about feeding time and he was waiting under feeding ring


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

When he swims, does it look like he's fighting a rough current that's not there? Does he sink or float? Can he "hover" in place? 
(I can't see the vid so excuse the questions!)

Diamond eye is sales growing over the eyes, sadly, there's nothing we can do about that. It's something genetic and mostly seen in Bettas with dragonscale genes. 

Water test wise, lots of people use the API liquid test kit. 
Strips can be used, but they're not very reliable.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> When he swims, does it look like he's fighting a rough current that's not there? Does he sink or float? Can he "hover" in place?
> (I can't see the vid so excuse the questions!)
> 
> Diamond eye is sales growing over the eyes, sadly, there's nothing we can do about that. It's something genetic and mostly seen in Bettas with dragonscale genes.
> ...


I don't think you can call it fighting a rought current that's not there, but he doesn't swim like bettas on many videos. He sometimes halts for a few seconds and continues swimming. Quite often he just hovers/floats in place like in the video. He makes some weird poses sometimes like on the video when he twists himself for a moment (see the photo below)


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

PS. i have pretty slow and peaceful current


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hm, my other thought was SBD, but it doesn't sound like it. 

He might just have an odd swimming habit, it doesn't sound like any illness I can think of. 
I wouldn't worry about the halting and sitting there, they don't move constantly while swimming! He's probably just checking something out 🙂

And his twisting seems fine, one of my boys with a very long tail will turn kind of odd like that too. 

I think he's perfectly fine and just has some odd swimming habits!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I hope so, thank you for supp


Eridanus said:


> Hm, my other thought was SBD, but it doesn't sound like it.
> 
> He might just have an odd swimming habit, it doesn't sound like any illness I can think of.
> I wouldn't worry about the halting and sitting there, they don't move constantly while swimming! He's probably just checking something out 🙂
> ...


I hope so, thank you for support


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Krank said:


> I hope so, thank you for supp
> 
> I hope so, thank you for support


No problem! 🙂


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> No problem! 🙂


You were wrong... Today he's been floating almost on his side, twisting and trying to swim in the top of his tank under feeding ring. He can't swim downwards and can't really swim anywhere. He doesn't want to eat from a stick (ate only one pellet, maybe hes stressed atm). What should i do? He's constantly twisting and trying to swim but can't... I slowed down the water current but doesn't help.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

v


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He swam a bit and even a bit down but immediatelly went up like like a corc. Pictures above show how his pose looks. I took away his food from the evening


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

My apologies on the misdiagnosis. 

Okay, that does sound like SBD now. 
Try fasting for three days then feeding part of an unshelled, thawed pea.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> My apologies on the misdiagnosis.
> 
> Okay, that does sound like SBD now.
> Try fasting for three days then feeding part of an unshelled, thawed pea.


His belly doesn't seem bloated. Should I do it anyways? And if so, how much pea (can be canned?) and how many times a day? Should i leave him in his tank or improvise a hospital tank?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I would, it's used to help with SBD too. Do a quarter of the pea if possible, even if he doesn't get all of it that's alright, and just do it once. 
It doesn't always help but hopefully it will! 

I wouldn't use canned since those often have preservatives and all.
You don't need a hospital tank, you can just use his!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> I would, it's used to help with SBD too. Do a quarter of the pea if possible, even if he doesn't get all of it that's alright, and just do it once.
> It doesn't always help but hopefully it will!
> 
> I wouldn't use canned since those often have preservatives and all.
> You don't need a hospital tank, you can just use his!


Okay. I didnt feed him today and bought frozen peas already. Ill fast him for 3 days as you said. How many days should i feed him peas? And only a quarter of a pea daily? Should it be boiled till soft or only thawed? Wgen feeding peas, should i give him pellets of 1/4 of a pea only?
Ps. I bought water test kit (not strips) today but sadly they are going to be dwlivered next week. I bought aquarium salt also juat in case.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I forgot to mention that he swims and iant lethargic but he only swims at the top, like corc and when hes still he floats on his side. He can not swim downwards


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Its his second day of not eating. I saw him a couple of times at the middle level od the tank but still floating on his side. I even saw him below rhe middle but with his mouth down. I thought he was dead but suddenly he swam to the next side ofthe tank like a bullet and swam to the back and stayed there in the middle height of tank floating on his side. Is this good sign?


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I've been reading over this thread and I have a question. Have you done a water change yet since posting this? When was the last time you did a water change before you noticed the symptoms? If this were my fish, I would keep with the fasting, but also start doing 25%-50% water changes every day, or every other day to make sure the water is as clean as possible.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> I've been reading over this thread and I have a question. Have you done a water change yet since posting this? When was the last time you did a water change before you noticed the symptoms? If this were my fish, I would keep with the fasting, but also start doing 25%-50% water changes every day, or every other day to make sure the water is as clean as possible.


I changed the water a week before symptoms i think.Currently I'm doing water parameters tests. I'll post them here asap.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

@Eridanus @KatieMR
Water parameters in my tank (i used liquid test kit)
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7,5
Hardness (GH): 11 dH
Alkalinity (KH): 11 dH


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing those numbers! They look good. Just to clarify: have you just done a water change, or the last one you did was before you started seeing the symptoms?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> Thanks for sharing those numbers! They look good. Just to clarify: have you just done a water change, or the last one you did was before you started seeing the symptoms?


The last one i did was before the symptoms. I mean i have done some changes since he started being lesa active (he was less active for pretty long time before i posted here) but by symptoms i mean those swim bladder disease alike. So yes the eater was changed before he started floating at top on his side.
However today he started floating on his side (but normally too)at middle and bottom more, not only at top. Is this good sign or not?


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

It seems like a good sign to me, but I am not very experienced with betta diseases. Perhaps @BettaloverSara could weigh in?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I fed him quarter of boiled frozen pea without a shell. What now? Some of it fell to the bottom but he ate most.


----------



## Bubbl3s (Nov 4, 2021)

I would add a dose of aquarium salt if you haven't already. 


Krank said:


> I fed him quarter of boiled frozen pea without a shell. What now? Some of it fell to the bottom but he ate most.


I would add a dose of aquarium salt if you haven't already.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Bubbl3s said:


> I would add a dose of aquarium salt if you haven't already.
> 
> I would add a dose of aquarium salt if you haven't already.


How much? My tank is 25 liter. How do i get rid of salt after the treatment?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Today he was hidden in plants mostly at the bottom in one place. Since a few days he started going to bottom and midle, not only top but still either floats sideways or just stays there inactive.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't see any change, i'll repeat the 3 day fast and then a quarter of pea again as I saw on yt.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

@Bubbl3s @KatieMR @Eridanus do you guys have any advice ?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Tbh he spends more time on the bottom than top i think. Now i am so confused if it's SBD. Maybe i should start feeding him pellets slowly?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Apologies for not responding for a bit. 

Have you started aquarium salt? 
If the pea and fasting isn't working try that? Unless someone else has a better recommendation! 

I've also heard of people trying brine shrimp. I've personally never done it since I can't find it in my area, but it's supposed to work great too. 

Just a thought, has there been anything that could've damaged his swim bladder recently? Maybe he bumped something too hard? Or was there a drastic change in temperature? 

I've also noted, both with Bettas and goldfish, some of them are more sensitive to stuff in the water. We've got a goldfish and one of my Bettas who gets awful SBD whenever the city changes something in the water. Maybe something that we can't test changed? 

Has there been any big storms in your area recently either? (You don't have to share if you don't want to). Like not small thunderstorms/rain, but atmosphere changing ones? I've had one or two that get SBD before a hurricane but are fine afterwards. Also had one who struggled with SBD before hand (he sunk) but after a storm went through he floated. 
Just a few observations I've had with mine! They don't exactly help the issue of curing but finding the source is part of preventing I guess? 

I would try feeding him his pellets again slowly, some people go right back onto the normal schedule but I've always gone slow. Just depends on what you're comfortable with! 

For the fact of him spending more time on the bottom now, does he struggle to swim up? 

Anyways, I'm not sure how much help this was, but I hope it was some! And happy holidays!!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Apologies for not responding for a bit.
> 
> Have you started aquarium salt?
> If the pea and fasting isn't working try that? Unless someone else has a better recommendation!
> ...


I didn't start salt treatment yet, one guy advised me to use it while changing the water and if so i'd do it tomorrow.
Idk what brine shrimp is  Well, idk what he could damage his bladder on but he lost a few scales on his forehead while sick, maybe while swimming and hiding behind the filter on in other cramped spaces? idk. The temperature is 25-27 Celcius. The heater heats to 25 C but it's winter so we heat the house and water is 27C usually. Often at morning when fire wents out the water is 25 and soonly after the furnace gets heated, its 27 or 26. Idk if the water has been changed in my area. No big storms recently.
So you say i should add some salt to his tank and start slowly feeding him his normal food and not do second fast-peas cycle? I don't know if he struggles with swimming up. Mostly when he swims up, i don't see it so only when i see is when i poke him lightly with a plastic stick and then he goes up like a bullet or swims somwehere but without such poke-thing he sits/floats in one place and swims somewhere ocasionally. Happy holidays you too!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

And one guy said to put in half of amount of salt for one liter thats written on my salt and only to the "fresh" water during the changing. So if i was about to change 10 liters of water and on salt it was written 5g for 1 liter, i would need to put in 25 g. And then he said to change the water like usually, with clean water (without salt).
On the salt it says that "long term salt bath" should last 3-5 days.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

i gave him 2 pellets from a stick. I had to poke him a bit so he swam to the top.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Maybe i should keep his lights on shorter? Tomorrow ill start salt and change his water.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Usually if there was swelling epsom salt would be recommended, but since there doesn't seem to be any aquarium salt might be of some help. Sometimes SBD can be caused by illness and aquarium could help with that. 
I honestly don't see how he would be sick currently (least he doesn't sound like it beyond SBD), but let's rule everything out?

You could even do salt baths instead of just putting it directly in his tank if you'd prefer that? Generally, it's 15g of salt per 3 liters of water, but you could start at less with 4 or 8 grams instead if you wished. Aquarium salt baths you usually only do for 2-5 minutes, 5 being severe issues, 2 being not as bad.

Personally, I've never put salt directly into my tanks, I've just always done baths so I can't give you a measurement on how much to put into his tank, or how to do it sadly.. 
Also, I hope my measurements were correct for you, still working on learning the Metric system!

On another note, I would advise against putting it right into your tank. It'll harm live plants and invertebrates if your kiddo has any tankmates/will down the road. Salt is hard to get out of tanks once in. Up to whatever you think is best for you though!

That works, glad he ate!!

I don't think lights will make any dent in it, unless he's stressed, which could help calm him down. Your call!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Usually if there was swelling epsom salt would be recommended, but since there doesn't seem to be any aquarium salt might be of some help. Sometimes SBD can be caused by illness and aquarium could help with that.
> I honestly don't see how he would be sick currently (least he doesn't sound like it beyond SBD), but let's rule everything out?
> 
> You could even do salt baths instead of just putting it directly in his tank if you'd prefer that? Generally, it's 15g of salt per 3 liters of water, but you could start at less with 4 or 8 grams instead if you wished. Aquarium salt baths you usually only do for 2-5 minutes, 5 being severe issues, 2 being not as bad.
> ...


I'll probably put it in tank, according to what it says on the packaging. He lives alone except invasious snails. Today he was hiding behind the filter almost whole time. It's little space in there and he was twisted/curled like a pretzel. I'll post after i "salt" the tank.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Since i started feeding him, he stays up since todays morning. He stays near the top and swims a bit sometimes


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

And he isn't curled up and twisted like pretzel, probably he did that because of little space behind the filter


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I've just ordered a better heater (i'll be able to change temperature with it and i'll make it 27 Celcius instead of 25) and indian almond leaves. Today I'll change his water and put some aquarium salt in it. He's hiding behind the filter already like yesterday


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Alright, hopefully all of that will help. 

The same is better than worse, right?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I changed 1/3 of the water and put in salt


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

The new heater and indian almond leaves arrived. I put in new heater and set it for 27 C. it already heated nearby water, let's wait for it to heat the whole tank. I'll have to keep an eye for it to see if it's working properly. Tomorrow probably i'll put in the leaf. In few days im doing water change "after salt bath".


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I changed the water and put in the leaf today


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hows he doing?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Hows he doing?


Since i installed the new heater he seems to be a bit more active but not perfect and i feed him from stick. Soon i'll try to give him food in his feeding ring


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm glad to hear he is doing better! Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I think it's not getting better. Today seems to have jumped like 3 times and idk if he hit the lid but one time he jumped on feeding ring and couldn't get to water (i took the ring out because he doesn't eat from it). He doesn't swim much and today he was only at top , mostly twisted or on side and his fins seems to become weaker too. Idk if it's fin rot but they seem damaged a bit. In the evening, after probably jumping he became a bit lethargic and didn't swim up or react to stick with a pellet on it like he used to when i put it next to his mouth, I had to put it almost in his mouth for him to grab and eat it.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I've heard that jumping can be a sign of bad water quality. What are your levels like today? Make sure to follow the directions on the test kit exactly.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> I've heard that jumping can be a sign of bad water quality. What are your levels like today? Make sure to follow the directions on the test kit exactly.


It's evening now so i can check tomorrow but I only changed part of water because of salt recently. He got the same new water as always and never has been jumping so i doubt it.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

If there is a build up of toxins in the water (ammonia, nitrite, etc), and he only got a partial water change, it may not have been enough to dilute the toxins. That was just a guess though. However, we won't know if that is the problem or not until you are able to test. I haven't dealt much with sick bettas so far, so I'm just not sure what else it could be.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> If there is a build up of toxins in the water (ammonia, nitrite, etc), and he only got a partial water change, it may not have been enough to dilute the toxins. That was just a guess though. However, we won't know if that is the problem or not until you are able to test. I haven't dealt much with sick bettas so far, so I'm just not sure what else it could be.


NH3 = 0
PH = 7,7
NO2= 0
NO3 = 1


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Those levels look normal to me, except the nitrate number. Is the NO3 really 1? Or is it 10? The test kits I've seen don't measure as low as 1 for nitrate.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> Those levels look normal to me, except the nitrate number. Is the NO3 really 1? Or is it 10? The test kits I've seen don't measure as low as 1 for nitrate.


I couldn't see if it was 0 or 2 so i assumed 1. It goes like that on my tests : 1, 2, 5, 10 and so on and so on.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Because i'm looking for help on a few forums, I got advised to make him a hospital tank with a little water level, heater and indian almond leaf. I've just put him in there. My previous betta had similiar problem but he had almos a tumor on his side and he was swimming near the bottom. It helped him a bit. For this betta, i used his water from tank and i'll be changing 50% of it everyday (new water will be tank water too).


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I put him back into his tank because today he didnt even want to eat from stick (not that he wanted to eat without stick but i tried to learn him). We'll see what happens. I'll try to feed him in the evening.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Yesterday he suddenly (he a few pellets and when i was about to feed him another one everything started) stopped eating and started acting very stressed when touched with a stick or even being offered a pellet near mouth with it. Today he became lethargic and i didn't even feed him. He is breathing either very heavily or very (or almost too) calmly and changes his place once every few hours. I didn't light a lamp today at his tank except a few times to check on him and i'm trying not to stress him so he can pass away calmly and as quickly as possible. Seems like he won't live long


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm so sorry your going through this! I wish I knew what advice to give you!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KatieMR said:


> I'm so sorry your going through this! I wish I knew what advice to give you!


I tried feeding him and he eats pellets. He has problems with eating but once he grabs it he eats. Today he is at the top of the tank mostly.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He has some kind of seizure attacks. 2 days ago he had 3 and today he had 2. First he suddenly swims to the surface like a rocket and starts going crazy, splashing water etc. He moves so fast that it looks like hes teleporting. Then after a few seconds of this he stops, "flares" everything - gills, gill "flaps" (idk its name but the skin on the gills), he opens his mouth all the way and his body starts twitching like in seizure and after a few seconds he slowly falls to the bottom (sometimes closes his mouth but not always, gills and gill flaps still flared always) and stays there, gills not moving for some itme and then he starts breathing very heavily. Then after some time he changes his position and acts "normally".  He eats when i give him pellets, he even eats better than before my previous post but he spits part of every pellet.


----------



## Lara2802 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi, I am a newbie here, but I did loose a betta to something similar, I think he had jumped out of his tank and was damaged on one side, so I rescued him from the seller and gave him the best i could possibly do, just letting you know that sometimes their problems are internal and there is nothing we can do, I so understand what you are going thru ......my thoughts are with you 🙏


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm sorry I haven't seen your update on him!

I honestly have no advice on what's going on here. I've never seen/heard of something like this.
The best you can do is continue what you're doing. Just keep him comfortable.

As Lara2802 said, sometimes stuff is internal and we can't do anything for it.

I'm sorry I'm not of more help..

A quick idea though. You mentioned he spits part of every pellet out? Maybe try cutting his pellets in half? 
Just an idea!


----------

